# What can be mixed with ammonium chloride?



## xKelx (Oct 13, 2012)

My two wethers need a teaspoon a day of ammonium chloride. Other than using a drench with water mixed, what else can be used? My vet said jello, or molasses. What about applesauce maybe? What is safe to make it more like a treat Ivan give to them daily.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I was wondering the same thing. I got manna pro minerals with AC in it but my wether won't eat it. Even when I mixed it with feed


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I cannot get my girls to eat minerals either. I have tried everything I can think of.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

A goat will normally not eat minerals unless they dont need them as far as I know. But kinda seems unlikely they dont need any. I would say maybe its the taste of it but my mineral mix is freaking nasty (or at least it is to me) and they eat it up. Maybe it doesnt have the minerals they need?

But I too would like some more input on this topic. I got my 2 bags of ammonium chloride and want to the 7 day treatment and then put the rest into his 50 lbs bag of mineral salt. Legion has a 8 quart bucket with an automatic water-er. So although I could put it in his bucket and turn the water off and just refill it each day (which now that I see it typed out doesnt seem so difficult). But Id kinda like to give it to him in a treat so that I know he got the right amount for the day (of which he only eats grain and refuses all other treats)... Ya nevermind. Ill just put it in his water. For him and I think that would just be the easiest way to play this game.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

Wow. The temperaments of some goats. 

What about peanut butter? You could mix in the AC and roll it into a ball. Would peanut butter be bad for them?


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I mix mine with a tiny bit of grain and they gobble it right up.


----------



## Smallfarmer (Jul 10, 2013)

I tried the grain. Billy just picked through it and didn't get all that he was supposed to eat. I tried the apple sauce. Odin took a taste and refused to eat it but Billy sucked it down. I guess we just have to find the right combinations for each goat.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I haven't had any issues with either mixing it with a feed ration or in the minerals... my boys literally inhale their minerals 

Try using a spoonful of grape jelly, just mix the amount needed into it and spread it on a small piece of bread.... I haven't met a goat yet that doesn't like jelly bread


----------



## mochilaur (Aug 11, 2013)

I make a nice treat with oats, molasses, peanut butter, sunflower seeds and raisins. My whether loves it. I mix up a batch, make it into balls, and give him one a day.
I am also feeding my goats sulfur for external parasites and am doing the same thing - they beg for more. 
But I can hardly get them to eat their minerals.


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

where do you get sulfur?

I buy a feed that contains AC, meat goat grower. My bucks and growing kids love it.


----------

